
Stop Using BCC - bdehaaff
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-ceo-explains-why-he-thinks-everyone-should-stop-using-bcc-2017-4
======
mediaserf
The article doesn't mention one good use of BCC - sending emails to groups to
prevent reply-alls.

